# Kicking back legs?



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

My new little boy Chi named Angus is doing something that looks very funny to me, while playing with my female Chi. During play, he turns his backside to her face and starts "pawing" at the carpet and kicking up his back legs. It looks like something a bull would do to a matador. (Does this make sense?) I've read it's a sign of aggression, but they are being very playful and he is naturally a very submissive dog. He has been neutered - my female has not been spayed yet.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It is natural, usually dogs will do that after they go to the bathroom. My pug does it and she is a girl. Ike does it just before he has to poop, instead of after.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie does that when she plays and sometimes after she goes potty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine started doing that too when she is playing, she is very submissive also


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmmm...I guess it's just a playful thing. I think it's funny!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have never seen Lady do this but Prince does it frequently after "number 2". I read somewhere the pads on their feet are a primary way they leave their scent.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I have never seen Lady do this but Prince does it frequently after "number 2". I read somewhere the pads on their feet are a primary way they leave their scent.


That is what my vet told me too. Jaxx does it after he goes poo almost every time. It reminds me of a cat with cat litter


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

My parent's Chi does that a lot when he gets excited or is playing. So far Bell only does it after she poops. I've never seen it happen as a sign of aggression.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

My females do it after going #2 
My trainer says it is away of marking "their" turf and I should discourage it by getting them to move away from the site a bit while I pick it up


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Muffin does the same thing after she goes poo, and my ol gal Luna does it to LOL!! And yes it is a way to mark turff, they do have scent glands on there paws.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not seen Amberleah do this, but I am taking care of my daughter dog and he does it.


----------

